# ¡Las mejores atracciones de EPCOT!



## Federicoargar

Tenemos un nuevo video en nuestro canal de YouTube. Esta vez conversamos sobre nuestras atracciones favoritas de EPCOT. 

Pueden verlo acá:  




¿Cuáles son las atracciones favoritas de ustedes de EPCOT?


----------



## vinmar4

Hola,
Para nosotros, Soarin and Test Track. También pasamos mucho tiempo en los diferentes paÍses.  Obiamente Mexico , con su mariachi as la numero uno, también England cuando tocaba British Revolution, y los diferentes conciertos en America.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Para mí, me gusta Spaceship Earth porque es tan diferente.  Puedo pasar dos días en Epcot por lo tanto que hay en este parque.  

Me gustó el video, @Federicoargar.


----------

